# West Africa Riverine



## Gills (Aug 22, 2004)

Hi all, just want to share some interesting pictures with you! enjoy!


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Nice :thumb: I got my first tinanti fry a couple of days ago and my nanochromis parilus are pairing up and displaying. Hooked on westies now.  Do you keep any others?


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Love that middle shot, great display capture.

Always nice to see westie posts, they tend to get lost amdist all the Victorian posts.


----------



## Gills (Aug 22, 2004)

Thanks the compliment.

I only have these two in my tanzÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s tank, S.tinanti is being kept with my Cyp together as she are most peaceful comparing with the blockhead.


----------

